# Leo questions.



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi!

Just got some leopard gecko questions I need answering please.

Is there such a thing as a enigma reverse stripe? If not, how would i go about creating one. Would it be a 2nd OR 3rd generation project?

Super snow albino (bell) x bell albino?
Giant reverse stripe x Mack snow enigma?

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

repkid said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just got some leopard gecko questions I need answering please.
> 
> ...


I've not seen a Enigma reverse striped as of yet.But deffantally possible to get them.

Balbino super snow X Balbino normal = .

Balbino snow.
----
----
Giant reverse striped X Snow enigma = .

Expected posssible offspring.

Giant Normal poly'HET reverse striped 
Giant Snow Poly'HET reverse striped.
Giant Enigma Poly'HET reverse striped.
Giant snow enigma Poly'HET reverse striped.
Normal poly'HET reverse striped 
Snow Poly'HET reverse striped.
Enigma Poly'HET reverse striped.
Snow enigma Poly'HET reverse stripeed

Back breed the offspring hope luck is with you : victory:.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

gazz said:


> I've not seen a Enigma reverse striped as of yet.But deffantally possible to get them.
> 
> Balbino super snow X Balbino normal = .
> 
> ...


So for example you would breed enigma het reverse stripe babies to each other for enigma reverse stripes, giant enigmas het rs babies back to each other for giant enigma reverse stripes and snow enigma babies back to each other from snow enigma reverse stripes. But inevitably (sp?) it would entirely depend on the offspring produced.

Thanks very much.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

repkid said:


> So for example you would breed enigma het reverse stripe babies to each other for enigma reverse stripes, giant enigmas het rs babies back to each other for giant enigma reverse stripes and snow enigma babies back to each other from snow enigma reverse stripes. But inevitably (sp?) it would entirely depend on the offspring produced.
> 
> Thanks very much.


Remember the Reverse striped is a polygenetic trait so is polygenetic recsseive so Poly'HET.Not Simple recsseive so HET.So it*WILL NOT*work like HET reverse striped X HET reverse striped = 25%Reverse striped,50%HET reverse striped,25%NON HET reverse striped.Poly'HET reverse striped X Poly'HET reverse striped = Some reverse striped possible,Maybe more,But just as possible you could get NON.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh. Could you explain the therm polygenic to me then cause I have no idea what it means.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

repkid said:


> Oh. Could you explain the therm polygenic to me then cause I have no idea what it means.


Selective and line bred.Polygenetic is when they are fixed meaning that that the polygenetic trait can be inherted by future offspring.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok.

Few more questions,

SHTCTB x Enigma
Giant reverse stripe x enigma

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

brad u gettin an enigma as well ???



im gettin a paper round soon so might be able to buy some soon .


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> brad u gettin an enigma as well ???
> 
> 
> 
> im gettin a paper round soon so might be able to buy some soon .


Depends what I can produce with it.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

repkid said:


> Ok.
> 
> Few more questions,
> 
> ...


Super hypo(1C) X Enigma(1C) = .

Normal.
Hypo(1C) of type.
Enigma(1C).
Hypo(1C) enigma(1C) of type.
----
Super hypo(2C) X Enigma(2C) = .

Hypo(1C) enigma(1C) of type.
----
----
Giant reverse striped X Enigma(1C) = .

Normal poly'HET reverse striped.
Giant normal poly'HET reverse striped.
Enigma(1C) poly'HET reverse striped.
Giant enigma(1C) poly'HET reverse striped.
----
Giant reverse striped X Enigma(2C) = .

Enigma(1C) poly'HET reverse striped.
Giant enigma(1C) poly'HET reverse striped.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

gazz said:


> Super hypo(1C) X Enigma(1C) = .
> 
> Normal.
> Hypo(1C) of type.
> ...


Just had to get these results comfermed so here you go.

Super hypo(1C) X Enigma(2C) = .

Enigma(1C).
Hypo(1C) enigma(1C) of type.
----
Super hypo(2C) X Enigma(1C)= .

Hypo(1C) of type.
Hypo(1C) enigma(1C) of type.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

gazz said:


> .
> 
> Giant reverse striped X Enigma(1C) = .
> 
> ...


Not meaning to disagree or anything, but as the reverse stripe is polygenetic, wouldn`t this also mean that a fair propotion of the offspring would have a stipe or similar of sorts - ie partial stripe enigmas, normal giant jungles etc, etc....?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

funky1 said:


> Not meaning to disagree or anything, but as the reverse stripe is polygenetic, wouldn`t this also mean that a fair propotion of the offspring would have a stipe or similar of sorts - ie partial stripe enigmas, normal giant jungles etc, etc....?


It dosen't seem to be the case in a first breeding if the banded leo-aka-normal leo.Doesn't have any aberrant type ancestory.

I've seen a fair amount of Talbino eclipse patternless striped X Banded most peoples results are visual banded HET offspring.Like When Ron bred his Talbino eclipse patternless striped X Talbino blizzard.All HET Talbino eclipse blizzard offspring offered and seen was banded.The variation in patterning start to happen when you breed these banded poly'HET together.

Onless i know them to have aberrant type ancestory or see a picture of the leo's in question.I reply as banded HET.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Right, just want to have an idea of what morphs to get at Maidstone in April.

So, what combinations of bell albinos can I get? E.g bell enigma etc. Maybe bell ss? Is there any chance there will be any ss het bells do you think?

giant reverse stripe x tang enigma?

Thanks,
Brad


----------

